# New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Georges Kern's latest info on Instagram.

Check his profile for videos.










* First impressions of the new Navitimer 8 coming this Wednesday!*

Kern stated The Navitimer 8 will be available for purchase in May.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## jh225 (Sep 12, 2007)

Any rumor as to specs?


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

jh225 said:


> Any rumor as to specs?


Nothing yet as far as i know.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

wednesday ?


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Dracha said:


> wednesday ?
> 
> View attachment 12806335


Yes.



Rob S. said:


> *First impressions of the new Navitimer 8 coming this Wednesday!*
> 
> Kern stated The Navitimer 8 will be available for purchase in May.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhl1963 (May 31, 2011)

Sorry guys - what is the significance of the 8? New to breitlings. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

jhl1963 said:


> Sorry guys - what is the significance of the 8? New to breitlings. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose it's related to the Navitimer ref. "806" AOPA Chronograph pictured.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

jhl1963 said:


> Sorry guys - what is the significance of the 8?


this


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

another hint


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

I see a brushed finish on the lugs... if that is a sign of things to come in Breitlings future, I am interested!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

psbero said:


> I see a brushed finish on the lugs... if that is a sign of things to come in Breitlings future, I am interested!


I hadn't noticed that -- but you seem to be right! One of my wish list items for Breitling going forward has been that they incorporate more brushed finish options into the equation.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jh225 said:


> Any rumor as to specs?


I've heard it will be released in 40mm and 44mm

Again, just a rumor


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

more


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

So, does that second photo show a circular slide rule -- or not?


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC (Oct 21, 2010)

In to see if there’s finally a Breitling that I like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Rob S. said:


> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


I hope the brushed case indicates a trend that we'll be seeing from Breitling more generally. Wonder if there will be a brushed Navi bracelet to go with this one?


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

SteveNC said:


> In to see if there's finally a Breitling that I like.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not for anything and I do not mean to be a jerk but if you do not like Breitling watches why are you here? Again, please do not think I am upset with your remark, just curious why you would take the time from your life to come to a forum that you do not like in the first place.
No disrespect, Frank.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

When I got my SOH II last month at the boutique the salesman told me that they were informed that the winged logo is going to be phased out. A new Navi without the winged B could be the first on a significant change for B'ling.


----------



## SteveNC (Oct 21, 2010)

helderberg said:


> Not for anything and I do not mean to be a jerk but if you do not like Breitling watches why are you here? Again, please do not think I am upset with your remark, just curious why you would take the time from your life to come to a forum that you do not like in the first place.
> No disrespect, Frank.


Because I look at the "New Posts" link to see whats happening across all the forums. I apologize if I came off as disrespectful. I actually have a lot of respect for this watch co. They just haven't made anything that is aesthetically pleasing to me but, I'm hoping that they will someday.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

SteveNC said:


> Because I look at the "New Posts" link to see whats happening across all the forums. I apologize if I came off as disrespectful. I actually have a lot of respect for this watch co. They just haven't made anything that is aesthetically pleasing to me but, I'm hoping that they will someday.


There is no need to apologize. I was not trying to be sarcastic and you certainly were not disrespectful. I was just curious as to why and your answer makes perfect sense. 
Thanks, Frank.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> When I got my SOH II last month at the boutique the salesman told me that they were informed that the winged logo is going to be phased out. A new Navi without the winged B could be the first on a significant change for B'ling.


This would be very disappointing to me. What are they just replacing it with the B


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Dracha said:


> more
> View attachment 12817651
> View attachment 12817653
> View attachment 12817655


interesting... no More white slide rule eh?

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon*










B'ling sure knows how to make a blue dial


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Ooh wee

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


> This would be very disappointing to me. What are they just replacing it with the B


I agree, disappointing. But yes apparently the new CEO wants to go with the classic B. Apparently they are redesigning the boutiques (starting with the NYC flagship) and getting rid of the wings, the pop art style paintings and all, to go more classic.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I hope he gets fired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

@Castortroy3
I hope not 
I think the change is needed, maybe we are not all happy with winged logo phase out, but let's have some patience and see what comes in the future.

I think that new CEO is trying to broaden the Breitling base to non-aviation fans and is trying to modernize the Breitling image by cutting the ties with macho attitude.

So far for Navitimer 8:

Definitely no slide rule. New logo. Maybe internal timing bezel that rotates in the same mode as Navitimer slide rule bezel (with crystal).

Reverse panda B01 chronograph. Date at 4.5 position. Numerals, not batons.

Brushed Navitimer case. Blue and black version.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

My comment was in Jest but I do love the wings just look at my avatar. I have not affiliation with aviation. 

I do think change is good. I think they did real well with the SOH and they can pull more with non-breitling traditional prices. 

It’s also important to recognize that in the current state breitling sells a lot of watches and has a core set of expectations from an existing customer base. 

My belief is to first protect and organically grow the existing customer base. Then insert change to draw new differenting products into the new customer base. 

The short of it is drop the wings on non aviation watches. The Navi should always have wings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

CastorTroy3 said:


> The Navi should always have wings.


The 'Original' Navitimer was sold through AOPA , and had a AOPA wing (see my avatar) , if the Navitimer was sold through/by Breitling themselves it had the cursive 'B' 
So yes, the Original Navitimer also had a 'wing' but not the wing/b/anchor logo

and the SOH is very much a traditional Breitling watch , loosely based on the '57 SuperOcean

I think if you look at the back catalog Breitling has from , lets say , 1945 to the end of the 70ies there are a lot of beautiful watches that seem to be considered now as 'non traditional Breitling watches' . And even in the late 1950ies Breitling had a 'Navitimer' watch that was a 3 hander , without sliderule (too bad I gave that one away 

But the new CEO / Company probably wants to make it clear Breitling is under new ownership , and changed the logo. Much like Ernst Schneider did when he started producing Breitling watches on the sicura lines after he purchased the Breitling & Navitimer trademarks and brandname , first thing he did was come up with a new logo (wing/b/anchor logo) that had never existed. the cursive 'B' OTOH has always existed and is not a brand new logo


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

CastorTroy3 said:


> I hope he gets fired.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I know about Georges and his aims with Breitling he is surely on the right way. Keep your eyes open, lean back, relax and wait.
Best,
Robert


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

Wings or no wings that is the question 

I'm a private pilot, I love airplanes since I was a little kid, wings on the watch face are making my face smile because it reminds me of flying and Breitlings connection with airplanes.

Ernst Schneider was obviously a big aviation enthusiast, he liked to be where flying is and to use his watch business to get closer to aviation community.

Nothing wrong with that, but Georges Kern is obviously a different type of guy on a different mission. I see that he tries to revive the brand as it was before Schneiders time and modernize it and I think Breitling was stuck in time for too long.

Lost points for me: minimizing ties with aviation community (Breitling wingwalkers gone, Constellation gone, there are rumours that Breitling is pulling out from Red Bull Air Race, wings from the watches gone and so on)

Winning points for me: brand is saved from the doom, introducing new watches that are based on older Breitling models with smaller dimensions (for instance Chronoliner is a beautiful watch but 46 mm !, not to mention that most of the Breitling collection is 44 mm or larger, people are bashing the brand because of that politics, everything bigger than 42 I found too big), we still have Breitling Jets so not all aviation ties will be cut.

I accept all this as inevitable because IMHO Breitling was stuck in time like I mentioned earlier. So the future is brighter than it could be if all stayed the same.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with almost everything, only one remark: I also welcome normal size watches, my sweet spot for chronographs is at 40-41 mm.



Hunterfate said:


> Wings or no wings that is the question
> 
> I'm a private pilot, I love airplanes since I was a little kid, wings on the watch face are making my face smile because it reminds me of flying and Breitlings connection with airplanes.
> 
> ...


----------



## RXPete (Aug 19, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeffTXQhuZ-/
 here is the final version


----------



## RXPete (Aug 19, 2009)

More photos on the breitling instagram site:
https://www.instagram.com/breitling/


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

it is a nice elegant piece. It doesn't scream Breitling or Navitimer to me personally but it is a nice looking watch.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> it is a nice elegant piece. It doesn't scream Breitling or Navitimer to me personally but it is a nice looking watch.


I agree, it is certainly a nice looking watch. I'm going to give it a little time to sink in, though, before reaching any final conclusions.

I will say though, that I don't understand the decision to label this one a "Navitimer." I think it's very fair to say that the signature feature of any Navitimer is the circular slide rule bezel. Perhaps a different model name would have been a better choice?


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> I hope the brushed case indicates a trend that we'll be seeing from Breitling more generally. Wonder if there will be a brushed Navi bracelet to go with this one?


 Bracelet configuration will be unveiled tomorrow!

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

At least it doesn’t have those horrible cut off numbers


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> At least it doesn't have those horrible cut off numbers


I really do like the fact that they kept the numbers intact.


----------



## Don Draper (Sep 19, 2017)

It's a winner!

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon*

I agree with Jazz it's not traditional but I sure do like it.

I think it's cheaper than the Navi 01 too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44 (May 3, 2017)

No, it doesn't look like a traditional Navitimer, but boy do I like this watch. 

I just need a smaller version or I need my wrist to grow...43mm is just a bit too big for me to fit.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

mase44 said:


> No, it doesn't look like a traditional Navitimer, but boy do I like this watch.
> 
> I just need a smaller version or I need my wrist to grow...43mm is just a bit too big for me to fit.


Then you're in luck! It will also be available in a 40 or 41mm version (not clear which).


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Rob S. said:


> Bracelet configuration will be unveiled tomorrow!


Already posted on Georges Kern's Instagram account. Looks very nice!


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Already posted on Georges Kern's Instagram account. Looks very nice!


Hmmm..

Was hoping for a nice brushed Navitimer bracelet.

Disappointing 

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Rob S. said:


> Hmmm.. Was hoping for a nice brushed Navitimer bracelet.


I must admit, I was thinking it would be a brushed Navi bracelet, as well...


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jazzmaster said:


> I agree, it is certainly a nice looking watch. I'm going to give it a little time to sink in, though, before reaching any final conclusions.
> 
> I will say though, that I don't understand the decision to label this one a "Navitimer." I think it's very fair to say that the signature feature of any Navitimer is the circular slide rule bezel. Perhaps a different model name would have been a better choice?


It is nice looking, very classy indeed but not "classic" at all in the sense of being part of the Navitimer family IMO. "Navitimer" is "Navigation Timer" and the original intent of the design was to provide a tool to help accomplish that task.
With stick markers or non "cut-off" Arabics on the dial, a Navitimer should be a Navitimer, period. Further, the script "B" logo alone doesn't work for me in terms of providing an aviation motif to the piece. It almost completely denies the Navi 8 as being related to aviation in any sense other than it is a chronograph. A, B, C, D,... any company with a registered company name and "letter" logo can now claim to be a renowned supplier to the field of aviation timekeeping. Personally, my much preferred appropriate alternative to this new almost 8 thousand USD retail price "Navitimer" model is shown below...



And if it needs to be dolled up a little bit...



That's how you become "the foremost supplier of chronographs to the aviation industry". Just my 2 cents worth of course...
Best,
Ron


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

*A few articles showcasing the entire Breitling Navitimer 8 Collection:*

https://monochrome-watches.com/brei...n-georges-kerns-first-creation-ceo-breitling/

Breitling's Rebirth Begins with the Navitimer 8 Collection | SJX Watches

https://www.revolution.watch/breitling-introduces-5-new-watches-navitimer-8-collection/


----------



## superpop (Oct 12, 2016)

No offense to anyone here but they 8 looks kinda boring. No "Bling"


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Rob -- thanks for taking the time to post all of the Navi 8 models for our viewing pleasure! :-!

I gotta say, I'm really on the fence with these. I'll be interested to see what else is coming down the pike at Baselworld.

Of all of the Navi 8 models, the rose gold/brown dial B01 chronograph is the one I like most.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

^^You're welcome, Jim! 


Don't care much for the blacksteel models.

Brushed stainless cases with black & blue matte ceramic bezel models would have been nice.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

the BO1s are my favorite of the group. nice for sure but not exactly something I'd go out of my way for from renderings. I'd certainly prefer the current Navi. The Valjioux I really don't like, and I don't like the bracelet choice at all either. The Day/date is kinda cool.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

When Ron’s not a fan it’s not the right direction. 

Personally I don’t have a problem with the watches, I like the field looking one a lot (although no date would be better) but the use of the Navitimer name is not appropriate. 

Again, I reiterate, draw in new customers but not at the expense of the solid legacy customers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

CastorTroy3 said:


> _*...the use of the Navitimer name is not appropriate. *_
> Again, I reiterate, draw in new customers but not at the expense of the solid legacy customers.


Agree 100%... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

In the absence of seeing them live, they do not tell me anything. If instead of breitling, they had another name on the dial, I would believe it. And maybe can be the shoot problems, but I do not appreciate the quality with which we are accustomed.

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Wolfy1909 (Oct 2, 2014)

I fully support what Gustavo‘s been written! The new versions do look nice but that is not enough for me being a huge Breitling fan. I am really missing the „Breitling-Genes“ and therefore was kinda disappointed when I saw the fotos. 

So I strongly hope that Baselworld will lift my spirits with the „real“ models.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Putting the ill-advised "Navitimer" moniker to the side -- how would folks feel about the B01 Chronograph if it actually had a full timing bezel (think, for example, Breguet Type XX or XXI). Would it feel more like an aviation instrument to you? More in line with your expectations for a Breitling pilot watch?


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

Jazzmaster said:


> Putting the ill-advised "Navitimer" moniker to the side -- how would folks feel about the B01 Chronograph if it actually had a full timing bezel (think, for example, Breguet Type XX or XXI). Would it feel more like an aviation instrument to you? More in line with your expectations for a Breitling pilot watch?


you mean like a ref 765 AVI , which was designed, made and released before Breguet 'dreamt up' their XX XXI ?


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Dracha said:


> you mean like a ref 765 AVI , which was designed, made and released before Breguet 'dreamt up' their XX XXI ?
> 
> View attachment 12851697


That's certainly one possibility -- and one I've already commented on in another forum. ;-)

The Breguet reference was merely provided as an example (as advertised).

I'm wondering if the presence of a timing bezel would have an effect on reactions to the new offering.


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

Jazzmaster said:


> Putting the ill-advised "Navitimer" moniker to the side -- how would folks feel about the B01 Chronograph if it actually had a full timing bezel (think, for example, Breguet Type XX or XXI). Would it feel more like an aviation instrument to you? More in line with your expectations for a Breitling pilot watch?


Yes, that would help.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

The 765 is ridiculously nice.

This one is real nice to me. While offended I'm putting this on my future maybe list.


----------



## Freikorptrasher (Mar 29, 2017)

superpop said:


> No offense to anyone here but they 8 looks kinda boring. No "Bling"


I like it but...they don't feel "Brietling"

I mean come on, Brietling watch have to be Brietling right?

But I like it though


----------



## DutchMartin (Jul 11, 2008)

"Brietling"?! Three times? come on...



Freikorptrasher said:


> I like it but...they don't feel "Brietling"
> 
> I mean come on, Brietling watch have to be Brietling right?
> 
> But I like it though


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm all over the unitime model it is on my list for this year. If you drop the Navitimer image I feel as if they still fit within the feel of updated vintage Breitling models, maybe using the Navitimer name was a mistake but the unitime has a feel of an updated 50s version especially on leather.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

This is from the Hodinkee article to compare.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon*

As watches, these models look pretty handsome. They're nicely finished and designed well. I wont comment about the logo (dont care).

As navitimers...well thats another story. I think while some may qualify as part of the Navitimer lineage, some of these feel like they're kinda lumped in there.

Ex: whats a Navitimer 8 Unitime? Is it a Navitimer or a Unitime?? This watch looks amazing for the most part, but where's the identity?

Lastly, the bezel. Most of these have far too much bezel, and some questionable choices like a coin edge/grippy finish on the bezel but no rotating functionality...

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon*



sauuce said:


> Lastly, the bezel. Most of these have far too much bezel, and some questionable choices like a coin edge/grippy finish on the bezel but no rotating functionality...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


The bezels do rotate -- to allow for positioning of the triangular marker.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: New Model &quot;Navitimer 8&quot; Coming Soon*



Jazzmaster said:


> The bezels do rotate -- to allow for positioning of the triangular marker.


Yeah I see that as well. However, the execution feels like they were thinking along the lines of "how do we keep the bezel rotatable?". There are no markers other than a triangle at 12 - the rest of the bezel is blank without even 5-minute marks around the rest of it...So after you set your start position by rotating the bezel, you have to eyeball the rest of your timing. I would put this right alongside no functionality.

Then on the chronos it seems absolutely useless since there's a chrono.

As a fan of the navi I REALLY wanted to like the new watch, but i was so disappointed when it was fully revealed. Almost seems like they slapped a Breitling bezel on some IWC mashup of a pilot's watch and Portuguese.

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## lars8888 (Apr 17, 2017)

Love breitling


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: New Model &quot;Navitimer 8&quot; Coming Soon*



sauuce said:


> Yeah I see that as well. However, the execution feels like they were thinking along the lines of "how do we keep the bezel rotatable?". There are no markers other than a triangle at 12 - the rest of the bezel is blank without even 5-minute marks around the rest of it...So after you set your start position by rotating the bezel, you have to eyeball the rest of your timing. I would put this right alongside no functionality.


I would have to disagree with you as not all of us in the buying market want 5 minute markers on there bezel. I like the less sporty/dive execution as you can position the triangle on the desired minute and when the hand swings around you know your time has been reached.

This series may disappoint some hardcore Breitling fans but I don't think that is the point. It again brings another line of watches which may attract new buyers which the new management would be wanting as ensure growth in Breitling sales.

I'm humble opinion it isn't replacing the Navtimer so who cares, more Breitling watches the better! It also means that for my next watch Breitling is back in the equation because I have been looking for a cool worldtimer and I don't like the Galatic version so now they have a great chance at getting my dollars which wasn't the case before these models launched.

As I stated earlier maybe the Navitimer name shouldn't have been used but I guess that is a way to draw in casual watch buyers and the market is a tough one at the moment so every sale counts.

My 2 cents that don't even matter.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Honestly it is a VERY handsome watch. The limited usefulness of the bezel just bothers me.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BezsgNaj2KR/

This pic makes it look really nice. Inner bezel ring (with the triangle) isn't as prominent.

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


> The 765 is ridiculously nice.
> 
> This one is real nice to me. While offended I'm putting this on my future maybe list.
> 
> View attachment 12853439


Not for me. It's me and I just can't help it to see it as nice Hamilton watch. I do wish Breitling all the best with this new line. They are just not for me.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> The 765 is ridiculously nice.
> 
> This one is real nice to me. While offended I'm putting this on my future maybe list.
> 
> View attachment 12853439


That's beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

sauuce said:


> Honestly it is a VERY handsome watch. The limited usefulness of the bezel just bothers me.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I'm liking the case better here. Growing on me. Not too big on that bracelet with this case though.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> Not for me. It's me and I just can't help it to see it as nice Hamilton watch. I do wish Breitling all the best with this new line. They are just not for me.


That's the point, it expands the appeal of Breitling to others who have discounted the watch as being busy. I've not looked at the marque since purchasing a Colt many years ago. Different strokes...


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

Just me, but I think the 8 is an incredibly boring line. If I want a field watch or a plain world timer there are plenty of options out there that look the same and have a little history associated with them, that those Breitling will never have.

I bought my Breitling's because they are what they are, big, busy (I like to think highly detailed), and accurate. I'm just guessing but for most watch makers the most important group is repeat customers. Why not give me more dial colors, hand colors and styles, bracelet options, and case sizes on the Navitimer and Chronomat.

My major concern is if these models don't move new buyers to think about Breitling has the maker of austere German style watches, this can bankrupt dealers and the brand by trying to be something they aren't.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Gotta say that I agree, I don't see the appeal behind the 8


----------



## MrCheeky (Dec 10, 2012)

I will of course need to see it in person and on the wrist but my first impression is...underwhelming. It’s a nice watch but to me it just doesn’t say “Breitling”. Sure it may bring others into the brand which is great. The 8 line will not prompt me to add another Breitling to my collection. Fingers crossed for some pleasant surprises at Basel.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

*New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon*



CastorTroy3 said:


> The 765 is ridiculously nice.
> 
> This one is real nice to me. While offended I'm putting this on my future maybe list.
> 
> View attachment 12853439


Nice what's the model number?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

*New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon*



trueblueswiss said:


> I'm all over the unitime model it is on my list for this year. If you drop the Navitimer image I feel as if they still fit within the feel of updated vintage Breitling models, maybe using the Navitimer name was a mistake but the unitime has a feel of an updated 50s version especially on leather.
> 
> View attachment 12856721


I like that dial. What's the model I can't find it on Breitling's site?


----------



## Uazhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: New Model "Navitimer 8" Coming Soon*

I don´t like this new model. 
And looks very "IWC" ,but I'm sure, it will be perfect for the Chinese market:roll:


----------



## mike1g (Sep 28, 2006)

Meh.

My response to the Navi 8:


----------

